# Wilkinson County 12 Pointer!



## BigP

Evening of 11/11 I scored this guy. <y biggest buck for sure and proud!


----------



## joey1919

Super buck!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

congrats


----------



## Timberchicken

Nice!


----------



## "CB" 257

Congrats!!! That's a stud!!


----------



## marknga

Dang Big P I didn't know you were on here.
That is a stud.
Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## ALLBEEF

WHEWEEEE! He is nice! 

Let me guess.....155"??


----------



## seeker

Welcome to the twelve pointer club.  It's very exclusive.


----------



## TJay

Wow!  Great buck!


----------



## rbureau

he's a stud, great buck


----------



## wvdawg

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## walkinboss01

Wow!! That's a beast. Congrats!!


----------



## kevincox

Congrats! Beautiful buck


----------



## Northwestretriever

WOW!  VERY nice buck my friend!!!


----------



## FMC

Congratulations!


----------



## Broken Tine

Dang! What a great looking buck!


----------

